# Is $100k is good Salary fir Tauranga, NZ?



## Atul2110

Hi 
I am Indian expat working as IT Consultant in Singapore, I might have an offer from NZ company of about $100K NZD. The location is Tauranga.
Currently, I am single, but will married soon.
Is this salary sufficient, provided that my to be doesn't work?

Thanks so much


----------



## escapedtonz

Atul2110 said:


> Hi
> I am Indian expat working as IT Consultant in Singapore, I might have an offer from NZ company of about $100K NZD. The location is Tauranga.
> Currently, I am single, but will married soon.
> Is this salary sufficient, provided that my to be doesn't work?
> 
> Thanks so much


Yes I'd say that salary is liveable for 2 adults in Tauranga assuming you dont spend too much on rent. You certainly won't be rolling in cash but you should have some enough for some socialising and maybe a little to put away in savings. Better if you don't have to spend a lot of money on transport to get to and from work and throw it away on unecessary things.


----------



## Atul2110

Hey Thanks for the info!!
You mean its a decent amount provided that I don't spend much on Rent.

Secondly, I would appreciate if you can help to judge better to move to NZ. My current Job and particularly in Singapore, there's no work life balance( I m currently working 12 hours a day) with little Social life.
I have heard and did read in blogs that NZ working condition are little of better than other Asian countries. Nice Scenery, beaches and warm Kiwis make a good place to work and live.

Since you are living there, can you please share your honest views?

Thanks Again!! really appreciate your help


----------



## aspire

Atul2110 said:


> Hey Thanks for the info!!
> You mean its a decent amount provided that I don't spend much on Rent.
> 
> Secondly, I would appreciate if you can help to judge better to move to NZ. My current Job and particularly in Singapore, there's no work life balance( I m currently working 12 hours a day) with little Social life.
> I have heard and did read in blogs that NZ working condition are little of better than other Asian countries. Nice Scenery, beaches and warm Kiwis make a good place to work and live.
> 
> Since you are living there, can you please share your honest views?
> 
> Thanks Again!! really appreciate your help


Hi,

It is an awesome salary compared to high rents of Auckland or wellington CBD
I too work here in IT and I live in wellington . and I have worked in asia in past and had similar routines like yours which affect health and family ..

Working in NZ brings a great work-life balance. Kiwis respect immigrants especially when they are hard working and bring talent with them . You will get a good window for learning,growth plus excellent work life balance . People tend to start office early around 8-9 and finish between 4-5. Many offices give flexibility to work from home and they encourage activities ,.You may feel a slight pinch in bit more cost of living like transport,grocery compared to Singapore but the beautiful environment, nice people and good work life balance will negate everything,,
People say that work here is laid back compared to Germany ,US etc but look at the good economy and excellent talent here,,
Socialization is dependent on the city and your work colleagues .Round the year u can meet travelers/backpackers/couch surfers and ofcourse professional acquaintance as well. U will like especially if u are fine with the drinking culture 

You already getting an offer so that will be great no hiccups .. I personally like NZ more than OZ or singapore


----------



## escapedtonz

Atul2110 said:


> Hey Thanks for the info!!
> You mean its a decent amount provided that I don't spend much on Rent.
> 
> Secondly, I would appreciate if you can help to judge better to move to NZ. My current Job and particularly in Singapore, there's no work life balance( I m currently working 12 hours a day) with little Social life.
> I have heard and did read in blogs that NZ working condition are little of better than other Asian countries. Nice Scenery, beaches and warm Kiwis make a good place to work and live.
> 
> Since you are living there, can you please share your honest views?
> 
> Thanks Again!! really appreciate your help


Yes it is a decent amount so long as you are careful what you pay in rent some you'll need to research the areas to live as some are more expensive than others.

I'm unable to help you judge whether or not it is a good move for you. I have no experience of life anywhere other than here in NZ and my home country England.
I wouldn't say I work any less here. In fact I average 3 more hours per week than I did back home but I would say that work is more laid back and my employer is way more concerned about my wellbeing than my employer in the UK which leads to a healthier working life and quality time off. There are always regular breaks called morning tea and afternoon tea where people congregate in the kitchen (Inc the bosses) to get people away from their desks and to socialise. There are regular lunchtime meets and even a monthly night out. Nothing at all like what I was used to i the UK.
Generally the working week here is 40hrs and usually all flexible and managed yourself. 5 day week breaks down to 8hrs a day but many people will work longer Mon-Thurs and finish early on a Friday via the pub if your an office worker.
No chance for me as I work shifts. A rolling roster of 4 on 4 off, 2 days 2 nights all 12.25hr shifts and that also gives me 5 weeks annual leave per year. It's a pretty good shift pattern in all honesty with plenty of time off as I also get 24hrs off following my second day shift and before I start nights.
Salary is also usually paid fortnightly here which is way better than monthly pay.
In my opinion NZ work life balance is awesome.
Tauranga is an excellent place to be as it's a really nice small city and on the sea. The best beach resort in the whole of nz is in tauranga at Mt. Maunganui which is around 15 mins drive for us and we go there at least 2 or 3 times a week in summer.


----------

